# Chances with 70 points



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi All,

Below is the point breakdown for me:

Age - 25 pts
Degree - 15 pts
Exp - 5 pts (ACS considered 3 yrs out of total 9)
PTE - 20 pts
Spouse - 5 pts (She is done with +ve acs assesment and pte)
---------------------
Total - 70 pts

Kinldy let me know, what are the chances of getting invite for 189 (70 pts) and 190( 75 pts) in current scenario.

Thank You.


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

singhpx7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is the point breakdown for me:
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you're applying under an ICT code. You can find some trends in the tracker.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

I am looking for the same answer too. Some people are saying that it might be possible that the current trend changes in April's round and 70 pointers might be invited.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

singhpx7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is the point breakdown for me:
> 
> ...


Depends on your job code.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

What is the job code you are applying under?


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

261313 - software engineer, for both (me and my wife)


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

70 point for software engineer, you are in for a long long wait, backlog for 70 points is over a year long from Jan 2018 still waiting.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> 70 point for software engineer, you are in for a long long wait, backlog for 70 points is over a year long from Jan 2018 still waiting.


How about Electrical Engineers 233311?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What about Mechanical Engineer with 70 points ? DOE is 4th September 2018


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi everyone! I have applied for TAS nomination last February 2, 2019. Will I get an invitation?
My nominated occupation is 312111 - Architectural Draftsperson, and I have 85 points including state nomination.

Thanks in advance for replying. Cheers.


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi,

ISCAH has a 95% accuracy in predicting the invitation
When you will get a 189 invite - Iscah Estimates March 2019 - Iscah

Please take a look.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

jacky101010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ISCAH has a 95% accuracy in predicting the invitation
> When you will get a 189 invite - Iscah Estimates March 2019 - Iscah
> ...


I talked with one of their representatives. He said " looking at the current trends we cannot predict 189 timelines accurately".


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes not accurately, hence the name "prediction"
But seeing the trend, they have high percent of accuracy and can be used as a approximation.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

jacky101010 said:


> Yes not accurately, hence the name "prediction"
> But seeing the trend, they have high percent of accuracy and can be used as a approximation.


Yeah after January their prediction tends to change after every round. And they said they might be able to predict better after July when invites numbers are back to normal.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

jacky101010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ISCAH has a 95% accuracy in predicting the invitation
> When you will get a 189 invite - Iscah Estimates March 2019 - Iscah
> ...


I wouldn't say it's 95% accuracy.. Invitation numbers are constantly changing - no one can predict that. I was predicted a Dec invite when I loged my EOI, no invite yet because the invitation numbers have constantly fluctuated.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

If you are in the pro-rata category then the chances are almost no or at least a year plus waiting. The best bet is to go for 489 state nomination if you qualify. I've seen some accountants getting an invite with 70 points with 489 while with 189 it's almost impossible. Same with my category code 2631 which is a pro-rata, some guys got invites with 60 points with 489 while the current trend is 75 for several months, and there is a big backlog. 

Let's admit it, the golden years of getting an invite with 60/65 for 189 are over now. A lot of international students are now going to Australia and hence choking existing resources. We might not like it but the Australian government is tightening the immigration for a reason.


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

rhassan said:


> If you are in the pro-rata category then the chances are almost no or at least a year plus waiting. The best bet is to go for 489 state nomination if you qualify. I've seen some accountants getting an invite with 70 points with 489 while with 189 it's almost impossible. Same with my category code 2631 which is a pro-rata, some guys got invites with 60 points with 489 while the current trend is 75 for several months, and there is a big backlog.
> 
> Let's admit it, the golden years of getting an invite with 60/65 for 189 are over now. A lot of international students are now going to Australia and hence choking existing resources. We might not like it but the Australian government is tightening the immigration for a reason.


Word amigo. I worked my entire ass off last year to get PTE to 20 and when I finally get it up and apply BOOM a sudden spike to 75 cutoff point in 263111. Looking at your points stats Im in the same boat. Have applied for 70+5 in 190 as well, but I am not sure about that either. 

Gonna try 489 as well. Have to get something done this year. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

wallflower11 said:


> Hi everyone! I have applied for TAS nomination last February 2, 2019. Will I get an invitation?
> My nominated occupation is 312111 - Architectural Draftsperson, and I have 85 points including state nomination.
> 
> Thanks in advance for replying. Cheers.


Anyone?


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

malithloki said:


> Word amigo. I worked my entire ass off last year to get PTE to 20 and when I finally get it up and apply BOOM a sudden spike to 75 cutoff point in 263111. Looking at your points stats Im in the same boat. Have applied for 70+5 in 190 as well, but I am not sure about that either.


I am glad someone can relate to my experience, while I was working hard to get 20, people got invites with 60 points only for 489. Last year, same time, people were getting 190 invites for 3631.

I am now going to add my partner's point and get 75 and hopefully get an invite in May.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

It looks like it is become almost impossible to get an invite with 70 points for all occupations, including 2335 Production Engineer.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Higher the points, higher the chances of receiving invitation. I remember last year there were so many people with 70 points who were getting invited. Starting July 2018, the trend has changed to either 75 points for 189 or 75+5 points for 190. I waited for 8 months with 70+5 points for 190 and didn't receive invitation. Then, I had to go for spouse assessment & PTE to add 5 points to my application. Soon after that, I received the 190 invitation. These days adding 5 points to existing 5 points makes a lot of difference.

People who have the opportunity to add spouse points - you are luck. You can get that done. 

Ultimately, it's all about higher points to receive invitation. 

Good Luck to All!


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

rhassan said:


> I am glad someone can relate to my experience, while I was working hard to get 20, people got invites with 60 points only for 489. Last year, same time, people were getting 190 invites for 3631.
> 
> I am now going to add my partner's point and get 75 and hopefully get an invite in May.


There is a 100% chance to get invite in just one month if you can bump it up to 75 for the 189. Good luck man. 

Not married heh. So i think i am going to apply 489 as well. Otherwise this is a waste of a time I feel.


----------



## syedsofar (Nov 27, 2017)

What are the chances of invite with the current figures?

ANZSCO Code : 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

ACS Assessment Submitted: 18th July 2018
ACS Assessment Outcome : 4th September 2018

PTE attempt (6th MAR 2019): 20 Points
EOI Lodged: 7 MAR 2019, 189 70 Points, 190 75 Points


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

syedsofar said:


> What are the chances of invite with the current figures?
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> ...


With 70 points, almost no this year, maybe next year. Try to add the spouse points or apply for 489 regional visas.


----------

